# Photos en double iCloud photos Mac



## adlc11 (16 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai activé hier iCloud photos sur mon mac (jusque là, je ne l’avais activé que sur mon iPhone).
Depuis, la plupart de mes photos sont en double, j’ai essayé d’utiliser des logiciels de détection de doublons, mais ils ne les captent pas. Il doit probablement y avoir une version « stockée » sur la mac et une autre dans iCloud.
Comment me débarrasser de ces doublons?
Merci


----------



## MrTom (17 Juin 2021)

Hello,


alexous110394 a dit:


> des logiciels de détection de doublons


Lesquels ? Gemini 2 fait bien le boulot.


----------



## Hanka (7 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai des milliers de doublons dans ma bibliothèque Photos de mon Mac et par extension mon iPad et iPhone. J'ai acheté il y a un an l'app Gemini II - tant recommandée par son développeur. Elle n'a jamais fonctionné, l'assistance technique n'a jamais résolu le problème, mais la société a encaissé mon argent ...
Avis aux amateurs !
J'ai cherché une autre app et téléchargé "Easy Dublicate Photo Cleaner". Elle ne fonctionne pas car elle n'a pas été développé pour Catalina. Le développeur, après m'en avoir informé, reste muet et ne m'a pas remboursé l'achat.


----------

